# Placa de ARES en Proteus,



## Meta (Mar 24, 2009)

Hola:

Me gustaría saber como se hace la placa base del circuito impreso, ya que me di cuenta en la foto 3D no la tengo hecha.

Saludo.


----------



## Vick (Mar 24, 2009)

Realmente no hay que "hacerla" debe dartela automaticamente en la vista 3D, el problema puede ser que no tienes delimitado el board, es decir la orilla de la placa, y así no sabe de que tamaño es para dibujarla.


----------



## Meta (Mar 24, 2009)

La placa es enorme, sólo le puse un cuadrado dibujado.

¿Cómo soluciono el problema?


----------



## Vick (Mar 24, 2009)

Da click en el cuadro verde *2D graphics box mode*, luego en la lista de abajo elige board edge (amarillo) y con él dibuja la orilla de la placa, así ya debe reconecer el tamaño y posición y dibujar correctamente la vista 3D


----------



## Meta (Mar 24, 2009)

Gracias, funciona muy bien.

Me gustaría saber cómo poner mi e-mail por debajo de la placa o cara de las pistas, me sale en la cara de componentes.


----------



## Vick (Mar 24, 2009)

Cuando seleccionas la opcion de texto (la letra A) normalmente te la pone en el top silk, pero abajo en la lista de capas puede elegir cualquier otra por ejemplo botton copper y te la pondrá en la cara de las pistas.

Si ya lo pusiste y esta en el top silk (azul claro) da click con el botón derecho en el texto y la última opción Change layer te permite cambiar de capa al texto, y también puedes rotarla o reflejarla (Mirror) para que no salga alrevéz, dependiendo de la capa en la que la pongas.


----------



## Meta (Mar 24, 2009)

Gracias. Veo que esres un experto en Proteus, te la sabes todas.


----------



## Vick (Mar 25, 2009)

Meta dijo:
			
		

> Gracias. Veo que esres un experto en Proteus, te la sabes todas.


  Llevo mucho tiempo usando Proteus, así que tengo bastante experiancia en su uso, aunque no se si realmente sepa todo...

Saludos.


----------



## hywhook (Ago 18, 2011)

hola vick..
te hago una consulta con respecto a este tema. Estoy tratando de poner mi nombre debajo de la placa, el problema es que les hago a todas mis placas un POWER PLANE GENERATOR, y cuando coloco mi nombre no se ve, probe con varias opciones, silk, resist, mask, pero solo le cambia el color, yo nesesito que esa parte quede transparente, se entiende? uso impresora de toner para hacer mis placas y si queda de color me lo imprime y despues no puedo sacarlo para que el acido haga efecto.
Espero puedas o puedan ayudarme.
Desde ya muchas gracias.

Sebas.


----------



## Nosoyyo (Ago 22, 2011)

Estoy casi seguro que el color no sale asi en la impresion, es para diferenciar las diferentes capas lo que puedes hacer es por ejemplo si el power plane generator lo tienes referenciado a GND entonces pon tu nombre en la capa "bottom copper" o segun la capa que estes usando para las pistas, asi cuando lo trazes quedara tu nombre separado segun el groso que hayas elegido.
ojala te sirva, saludos.-


----------

